# SV show questions



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

So in the spring time....(April?!) I will be (hopefully) showing Berlin, for the heck of it. Want to 'experience' the show ring. 

I am just REALLY confused. 

What do I need before hand? Like....pedigree (what kind? I have the certified one), microchip verification? Anything else? 

Do I have to be a member of the USCA/DVG/whatever? 

Do you find a handler BEFORE? (a regional conformation show) or just show up and pray you find one? 

How do I even practice 'gaiting'? (I am worried by joining a conformation class...(AKC) it won't be useful) I stack him (not well but I never have help). But he's used to being put into the pose and holding it for a few seconds. 

How do you get their coat show ready? (he has what I call 'afro' fur) 

Anything ELSE?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, you have to be a member of the USCA and get yourself a score book and membership number.

If you are going to find a different handler to show Berlin, you can ask local clubs before hand... sometimes you can ask people AT the show itself but IMO that's risky and you may not be able to find someone. You are in Illinois, why don't you ask the amazing Carlos Huerta to show him? 

I didn't practice gating.. I plan on practicing with my female for when my husband shows her. I regret not practicing.. haha. Hunter just tried to run full out at first, and only started gating towards the end when he was hot and tired of running around in the sun. 

The SV shows aren't like AKC/CKC... I would bathe a couple days before not the day before. A super fluffy coat hides conformation, especially with a long haired dog... so bathe a couple days before or a week before, give him a good brush before you go out and that should be sufficient. 

Do to your local club trials and watch! Often before a trial the club will host a practice day for people to come out and get their dogs in the ring. I personally am not a fan of showing, so my husband is going to show our female and breed survey Hunter for me. He wouldn't agree to show him in UKC for me, so I am stuck doing that in the next few months...

It will be a great experience for you!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Also, Lies had a phenomenal post about SV shows...

So you're entering your first SV show.... - GermanShepherdHome.net


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That was interesting to read. I'm unclear on why an owner cannot become the dog's handler.

I read the paragraph at the bottom about handlers, but it reads like the dog couldn't possibly win without an outside handler.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> That was interesting to read. I'm unclear on why an owner cannot become the dog's handler.
> 
> I read the paragraph at the bottom about handlers, but it reads like the dog couldn't possibly win without an outside handler.


Don't know about that show.Years ago I showed akc on.It seemed like in conformation it was who you know; or who you were! To much politics. Professional handlers were well known! That's the way it was people were bias. So sad. I have never heard you couldn't show your own dog. Curious. Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't have any showing plans for Lisl, but I can tell you if I did, no one is going to handle my dog except me.

I raised her, I trained her, and I'll handle her.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> That was interesting to read. I'm unclear on why an owner cannot become the dog's handler.
> 
> I read the paragraph at the bottom about handlers, but it reads like the dog couldn't possibly win without an outside handler.


Hopefully someone with experience will chime in, but the impression I got from the other thread was that someone else handles the dog so that you can run ahead and motivate them to move forward while the judge observes their conformation and movement. Liesje mentions that you are allowed to handle your dog yourself, but then you'd need someone else that your dog is familiar with to motivate them


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> I don't have any showing plans for Lisl, but I can tell you if I did, no one is going to handle my dog except me.
> 
> I raised her, I trained her, and I'll handle her.


I agree I think everyone should show their own dogs .let professional handlers show their own jmo Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Vagus said:


> Hopefully someone with experience will chime in, but the impression I got from the other thread was that someone else handles the dog so that you can run ahead and motivate them to move forward while the judge observes their conformation and movement. Liesje mentions that you are allowed to handle your dog yourself, but then you'd need someone else that your dog is familiar with to motivate them


They must show some lazy unmotivated dogs. My dog is ready to move out any and all the time.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

For the SV, double handling is common so the owner runs the outside of the ring and you have a handler in the ring. I did Khaleesi's puppy rating and it was fun. For her adult rating I am thinking of bribing Alexis to handle her for me..... 

You should do it. It's a fun day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You all can handle your own dogs if you want but unless your dog is fabulously ring trained it will NOT help you in the placements! It's very rare, in fact the only time I've seen someone walk out and handle their own dog without a double handler, the judge stopped the class and a random dude jumped in and grabbed her leash. It's just not done that way and usually there are SV judges over from Germany who like to do things *their* way so trying to change the show doesn't fly unless you are presenting God's gift to the breed. I do handle my Nikon myself, but I have my husband double handle and he's been to almost as many SV shows as I have and is used to be barking orders at him so it works well for us. I don't always like how the dogs are presented in the SV ring but that's how it is done. I also show in UKC and have even done some AKC matches. If you want to handle your own dogs, those are the venues for you.

Anyway....do you have a show picked out? Chances are if it's near you, Robin and Carlos will be there and they usually have a group of great handlers. I also recommend the girls that handle for Castlebrook shepherds, they are often at Chicago area shows. Shoot if it wasn't April *I'd* do it but I'm already going to Alabama (possibly twice) in April.

What paperwork you need depends on whether this is USCA or WDA....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

bill said:


> I agree I think everyone should show their own dogs .let professional handlers show their own jmo Bill
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Try UKC then. No pro handling allowed. Pro handlers are not even allowed to handle other peoples' dogs for free, only their own.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Lies just curious how do you reg. With Nkc? Send a copy of akc papers? Also what kind of working events do they have? I have never dealt with Nkc. Thanks Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I *do not* want to handle my own dog! LOL I have no idea what to do. Nor do I have anyone my dog will want to pull to. Plus, I want to do as well as we can! 

Lies, I have asked Robin and Carlos, they said it depends on if they will be at the show.

I do not have a show picked out....but I was talking with Jen and one of the clubs around here that just recently joined the USCA is *supposed* to be hosting one (although, I still can't find any information on it..) But shoot, if Robin/Carlos cannot handle him, I would be THRILLED if you did. I'll even drive to MI 

That information you posted on the other forum had a lot of GREAT information. Very detailed. 

So let me clarify (it will probably be a USCA show..) I have to be a member of the USCA to sign up for the show? 

How do I practice gaiting (are there any videos explaining it..?) 

ugh, the thought of showing my dog makes me so nervous, already LOL.  but..it is something on my bucket list of owning a GSD, so I would really like to do it. 

And well, if anyone knows of any SV-shows in the springtime within 5 or so hours drive of Chicago, feel free to let me know!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Where in northern Illinois are you located? I suggest finding a breed club or a conformation club and practicing/training with them. The GSDC of Wisconsin is located a bit north of the border and isn't the easiest to get to depending on where you are coming from, but there are very good conformation lessons and a lot of people that know what they're doing in those venues. Or you could try training with the Huertas.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, you don't have to be a member of either organization to be in their shows if it's a club or regional show.

I need to show Nikon at a USCA show with a USCA judge. There's never been a show in MI and the one show we usually have "near" me (5 hours away) got cancelled.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

bill said:


> Lies just curious how do you reg. With Nkc? Send a copy of akc papers? Also what kind of working events do they have? I have never dealt with Nkc. Thanks Bill
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


United Kennel Club: Application For Single Registration

The UKC is an old registry, over 100 years old. They have tons of events! Conformation, agility, obedience, rally, terrier racing, barn hunt, nosework, dock diving, lure coursing, weight pull, **** hunting.....


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

As owner - Make sure that your dog is micro-chipped and/or tattoo'd. Verify that chip will scan or tattoo visible.

As handler - make sure that the dog you are showing has a micro-chip and/or tattoo . 

The dogs must have one or the other for identification. You do not want to get to a show and find out the dog does not have any required identification. Most experienced show handlers know this and will confirm with owners and dogs that they are showing prior to show....


----------

